

Show HN: Hexel, an Open Source Hexagon Based 3D Voxel Game - ev218
https://github.com/es92/Hexel

======
ev218
There's a bunch of cool concepts built in, like cellular automata for world
simulation!

Check it out if you're wondering what goes into the MVP for a game engine like
this or you just want to see what it plays like.

